# US Warbird tour schedule



## evangilder (Mar 16, 2006)

I posted this in another thread, but wanted to make sure everyone that can, gets an opportunity to see these. The B-17 "Aluminum Overcast" is back on the tour circuit and has started their tours. The Collings foundation have added a B-25 Mitchell to their tour, so if you can get to one of these events, you can see the B-17, B-24 and B-25 all in one place. Definitely worthwhile to get ut and see these.

If you watch the EAA and Colings Foundation sites, they have a calendar and locations for their tours. If I remember correctly, they charge about $5 to be able to walk through it. Money well spent and it helps fund the tours.

For the EAA B-17 tour:
http://www.b17.org/tour/

For the Collings Foundation tour (B-17, B-24 and B-25 added this year)
http://www.collingsfoundation.org/cf_schedule-wof.htm

It doesn't look like the Arizona Wing of the CAF is taking "Sentimental Journey" on tour this year. Sad


----------



## ollieholmes (Mar 16, 2006)

Excuse my stupidity, my geography of the US is poor but do either of the tours come anwheere near Pennsylvania.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 17, 2006)

It doesn't look like they do this year.


----------



## ollieholmes (Mar 19, 2006)

evangilder said:


> It doesn't look like they do this year.



Thank you. Thank you also for putting up with my awfull geography of America.
For years i thought there was only 2 states in America Texas, and Florida. I have no idea why i thought that now


----------



## evangilder (Mar 20, 2006)

No biggie. It is a huge country and keeping track of where everything is can be a tough job for Americans even!


----------



## ollieholmes (Mar 22, 2006)

You are right it is huge. Florida is bigger than the entire U.k. And New York states bigger than Enlgand


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 2, 2006)

http://www.planesoffame.org/airshows/2006/schedule.php

Looks like they have a good line up this year.

If anyone lives in Southern Cal, maybe we can all meet up there.


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 2, 2006)

ollieholmes said:


> Excuse my stupidity, my geography of the US is poor but do either of the tours come anwheere near Pennsylvania.


 If you are headed towards Pensylvania keep in mind the Geneseo air show one of the best its on a grass strip no jets and lots and lots of warbirds the last time I was there they a had a 26 X T6 formation its a good mix with the Canadian warbirds including the Lanc and lots from NE US 
http://www.1941hag.org/files_airshow/airshow2006.html


----------



## Aggie08 (Apr 9, 2006)

STUPID SCHOOL! http://www.flightmuseum.com/docs/fofm_collings.pdf

I'm from dallas, but in school 3 hours away... dangit!!! houston would have been closer but they've come and gone.

There's more than texas? huh, never woulda known.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 30, 2006)

Jacob and I went to Burbank to see the old birds and were not disappointed with the airplanes. The weather was crap, haze gray, all day. We stayed for a few hours because they wouldn' br flying until the afternoon. We got there about 10:15 and stayed until about 12:30. Here are some artsy type shots.

The Colling foundation does a wonderful job maintaining these old aircraft in beautiful condition. Dragon and It's Tail/All American is now "Witchcraft". Adding the B-25 "Tondelayo" to the tour is nice too.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 30, 2006)

Nice pics Eric!


----------



## evangilder (May 1, 2006)

Thanks Gnomey. Bummer that the weather was as it was. The weather was better on Sunday, but I had to be home with the kids. At least my son finally got to crawl through the B-17 and B-24 for the first time.


----------



## Wildcat (May 1, 2006)

Awesome pics mate! Love the B-24.


----------



## ozumn (May 8, 2006)

wish they could ship them over i wanna see and hear them, great pics.


----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2006)

Just be glad you don't have weather like that all the time Eric, whenever I go to Leuchars it almost always is like that (which stops the BBMF from turning up ) but that is Scottish weather for you, would be great if it was like California...

That would be great ozumn but it is very unlikely to happen


----------



## evangilder (May 9, 2006)

Thanks. It has been a weird airshow season so far, and I have started to wonder if I was back in the UK! Almost every show or display this year has had at least morning haze, most of it lasting throughout the day. I hope it clear in time for the Chino show.

Ozumn, you could probably see Sally B or Pink Lady over in Europe. They are the 2 B-17s over there. I am not sure about B-25s, but I am guessing there are probably one or two over there, maybe more. The B-24s are getting rare. The one I just got pictures of is the only one currently flying. The CAFs "Diamond Lil" is down with engine problems again, as is "Fifi", the B-29.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 9, 2006)

Excellent shots evan...


----------



## evangilder (May 9, 2006)

Thanks! I just wish I would have had better lighting. Thank goodness photoshop can adjust to make it more presentable. I am really looking forward to Chino. The aircraft that will be displayed and flown there are going to make other shows this year look lean. Just look at what is the flyby for the national anthem: Grumman F3F, Boeing P-26 Peashooter, P-51 Mustang, and F-86 Sabre! This is going to rock!


----------



## jhor9 (May 10, 2006)

evangilder said:


> I posted this in another thread, but wanted to make sure everyone that can, gets an opportunity to see these. The B-17 "Aluminum Overcast" is back on the tour circuit and has started their tours. The Collings foundation have added a B-25 Mitchell to their tour, so if you can get to one of these events, you can see the B-17, B-24 and B-25 all in one place. Definitely worthwhile to get ut and see these.
> 
> If you watch the EAA and Colings Foundation sites, they have a calendar and locations for their tours. If I remember correctly, they charge about $5 to be able to walk through it. Money well spent and it helps fund the tours.
> 
> ...



Latest update on Collings planes $7 for walktrough all 3 . $425 for rides in 17 and 24 ,$325 for ride in b25. 
The pictures are great.
When the planes come through my area in Feb (3 locak airports) I stay at the B17 and act as a docent, and answer questions if I can.


----------



## evangilder (May 10, 2006)

Interesting, they were charging $10 to go in to see all three and walk though the B-17 and B-24. But I would think a veteran of B-17 service should get in for free, jhor9! But I am glad that answer questions for visitors. A few years ago when the EAA was bringing their B-17 on the tour, they didn't have anyone that knew anything about the B-17! I ended up giving an impromptu presentation because I answered some people's questions and they all got interested! It worked out well as I had been preparing a presentation for a few weeks after that so all the facts were still fresh in my mind.


----------



## jhor9 (May 12, 2006)

evangilder said:


> Interesting, they were charging $10 to go in to see all three and walk though the B-17 and B-24. But I would think a veteran of B-17 service should get in for free, jhor9! But I am glad that answer questions for visitors. A few years ago when the EAA was bringing their B-17 on the tour, they didn't have anyone that knew anything about the B-17! I ended up giving an impromptu presentation because I answered some people's questions and they all got interested! It worked out well as I had been preparing a presentation for a few weeks after that so all the facts were still fresh in my mind.



The Collings planes come through my area (3 local airports) in Feb each year. I've at the fields for the last 15 years acting as a docent for the B17


----------



## syscom3 (May 12, 2006)

JHOR, did you ever get a ride in either of the Collings Foundation B17 or B24?

I had my ride in the B17 in 1994 and the B24 in 1995.


----------



## evangilder (May 12, 2006)

jhor9 said:


> The Collings planes come through my area (3 local airports) in Feb each year. I've at the fields for the last 15 years acting as a docent for the B17



That's excellent! While I can read and talk about it, you obviously have a much different perspective on the B-17. I applaud you for being there to answer questions and talk about the airplane.


----------



## jhor9 (May 13, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> JHOR, did you ever get a ride in either of the Collings Foundation B17 or B24?
> 
> I had my ride in the B17 in 1994 and the B24 in 1995.



No, I was necver invited. I certainly wouldn't pay 400+ for a ride. The govt paid me $225 per month to fly the B17.

Several years ago ALUMINUM OVERCAST came through my area, I was invited to have a ride
About 10+/- years ago I helped clean up a B17 that was brought up from Bolivia. This was done at a local airport. After it became airworthy I was invited to go along while a pilot was being checked out by the owner, While aloft, he invited me to get into the copilots seat, I had the controls for about 10 minutes, that was a thrill.


----------

